# What the...Coach bags have faces now?!



## melissatrv

Decided to check out Coach.com to see if they have anything intersted coming up for all.  And what do I see on the front page are bags with faces on them! Are 12 year old designing these bags?  Really drove home why I was once a Coach super fan and left years ago.  Coach cannot seem to find its identity and just tries winging it year after year.


----------



## lill_canele

lol, well, when Hermes put faces on their bags everyone went crazy about them. They are cute.


And the coach faces have a sort of cute look as well.



It's not for me. But if I had money to throw away, I can see myself buying this for my friend's or family's girls.


----------



## newaroundhere

This collection is definitely polarizing, most people I've seen either love it or hate it. I'm in the "love it" camp and ordered two


----------



## Tilis

melissatrv said:


> Decided to check out Coach.com to see if they have anything intersted coming up for all.  And what do I see on the front page are bags with faces on them! Are 12 year old designing these bags?  Really drove home why I was once a Coach super fan and left years ago.  Coach cannot seem to find its identity and just tries winging it year after year.


I think they are fine for young ladies, but far removed from the classic coaches I like. I might not purchase many of the classic styles, because they are too big etc etc, but they are always elegant, whether they stand or slouch.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hard NO for Me…


----------



## Alexa5

I think they are really cute and creative.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Faces come around.  Remember when Peekaboo had the godzilla eyes?  It's cute, but a NO for me.


----------



## Alexa5

newaroundhere said:


> This collection is definitely polarizing, most people I've seen either love it or hate it. I'm in the "love it" camp and ordered two


This is what I love about Coach.  They come up with something for everyone, and I like the variety.  I don't even buy most of the newer styles, but I like seeing what they come up with.


----------



## Alexa5

melissatrv said:


> Decided to check out Coach.com to see if they have anything intersted coming up for all.  And what do I see on the front page are bags with faces on them! Are 12 year old designing these bags?  Really drove home why I was once a Coach super fan and left years ago.  Coach cannot seem to find its identity and just tries winging it year after year.


I honestly wouldn't say it is winging it each year, in my opinion--I think they just are more about trying different styles and looks.  And for many people that is what they like about Coach.  If you don't like one thing, there is something else you might like coming soon.  Everyone is different, but Coach has been finding their way lately with some styles that a lot of people really love / are willing to pay full price for, etc.  I personally like that they are willing to take some risks and have some fun.  It doesn't mean I would buy everything they offer, but I appreciate the variety.


----------



## nyeredzi

I love them and think they are cute! Coach has a great variety of styles, which is why I like them! Not every style is for me, some I find stuffy or dowdy, but they don’t make me toss the whole brand away, as long as there are still ones I like.


----------



## Tygriss

When I saw the faces, I said the title of this thread with the energy of the little Despicable Me character that said, "It's so FLUFFY!"


----------



## PurseUOut

nyeredzi said:


> I love them and think they are cute! Coach has a great variety of styles, which is why I like them! Not every style is for me, some I find stuffy or dowdy, but they don’t make me toss the whole brand away, as long as there are still ones I like.



Coach has plenty of classic styles on their website but for some reason people want to hone in on ONE collection as a means to bash and say the brand is loosing its way. Like go pay thousands for cracked canvas and peeling 'bonded' leather from "luxury brands"; nobody cares. I personally think the collection is cute.


----------



## A bottle of Red

I thought of the Kelly doll right away but they all look creepy to me:/


----------



## ElenaAlex

I'm well over 40 and I definitely will buy a red one! With jeans and shirt and red sneakers - the perfect combination!

You don't need to be young to love and wear such bags! We shouldn't take life too seriously and dress only in serious clothes and bags


----------



## Hyacinth

I'm in my 70s and love them! The denim blue one "Sparkie" in particular. Why shouldn't a bag have a sense of humor?  It would _really_ be a shame if seeing it put a smile on a few faces, there's been little enough to smile about lately.

Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks.


----------



## Roro

My dear friend @Hyacinth and I are of an age, and my red card case will arrive today.  I was never a Rogue fan, nor a fan of smallish bags.  Put those faces on a duffle and I'm buying every color.


----------



## lill_canele

ElenaAlex said:


> I'm well over 40 and I definitely will buy a red one! With jeans and shirt and red sneakers - the perfect combination!
> 
> You don't need to be young to love and wear such bags! We shouldn't take life too seriously and dress only in serious clothes and bags



I do find the red one the most endearing out of all of them. Too bad my friend's kids are all too young! If they were in their teens I would consider buying one as a special milestone bday or Christmas present.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I think they are cute. I’ve got an anya hindmarch pouch  somewhere which also has cute Googley  eyes


----------



## Debbini

melissatrv said:


> Decided to check out Coach.com to see if they have anything intersted coming up for all.  And what do I see on the front page are bags with faces on them! Are 12 year old designing these bags?  Really drove home why I was once a Coach super fan and left years ago.  Coach cannot seem to find its identity and just tries winging it year after year.


Probably a good thing you moved on.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I think this line is adorable! It reminds me a lot of their Creatures line from over 5yrs ago. I think my satchel is named Zippy? There was a also a tote and small crossbody bag I think?


----------



## Tygriss

AstridRhapsody said:


> I think this line is adorable! It reminds me a lot of their Creatures line from over 5yrs ago. I think my satchel is named Zippy? There was a also a tote and small crossbody bag I think?



Remember the Poppy Chan characters from a while back? I loved their happy smiley anime-like faces and all the sequins.


----------



## Caspin22

I'm old and I think they're adorable.  Never too old to have fun!


----------



## Mia Wallace

My mom called them "The Mid-Life Crisis Handbags" For women 40+ who want to prove they are hip, woke and still youthful! I love Coach but these bags are ugly as sin.


----------



## paula3boys

I don't like bags with perceived faces (where the design aspects has a grouping of zippers, etc that look like a face), let alone an actual cartoon like face. My wallet is safe!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Sure they may be juvenile, but I could definitely use a smile more often. This is called Kira and arrived today.


----------



## Alexa5

Mia Wallace said:


> My mom called them "The Mid-Life Crisis Handbags" For women 40+ who want to prove they are hip, woke and still youthful! I love Coach but these bags are ugly as sin.


I am not quite sure what to think about that comment, so I will just say that no matter what age you are you can like what you like.  I think all women 40 plus are still hip and youthful, as age doesn’t really define anyone.  Young or old or in between.  I would find life sad to limit yourself because you aren’t 20 years old anymore.  Life continues to get better and better as you learn and grow.


----------



## Winterfell5

lorihmatthews said:


> Sure they may be juvenile, but I could definitely use a smile more often. This is called Kira and arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 5591480


----------



## Winterfell5

This adorable bag is the Kira crossbody and the “face” is a Coachie called Winkie.  Great choice!  I think this collection is adorable, and I got Winkie in a card case.  Seriously considering getting another Coachie.  Just need to decide which one and which style!  (And I am not young)!!


----------



## GoingRogue

Not for me at all. Glad some people are enjoying it though.


----------



## nyeredzi

Alexa5 said:


> I am not quite sure what to think about that comment, so I will just say that no matter what age you are you can like what you like.  I think all women 40 plus are still hip and youthful, as age doesn’t really define anyone.  Young or old or in between.  I would find life sad to limit yourself because you aren’t 20 years old anymore.  Life continues to get better and better as you learn and grow.


Best I can tell, it's been said that they are for kids, they are for young ladies, they are for middle aged ladies (who want to prove they are young?), and they are for women old enough to not care what anyone thinks about what they like. So, I guess they are for all ages then!


----------



## lorihmatthews

nyeredzi said:


> Best I can tell, it's been said that they are for kids, they are for young ladies, they are for middle aged ladies (who want to prove they are young?), and they are for women old enough to not care what anyone thinks about what they like. So, I guess they are for all ages then!


I don't have to "prove" anything to anyone. I carry what I want!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Mia Wallace said:


> My mom called them "The Mid-Life Crisis Handbags" For women 40+ who want to prove they are hip, woke and still youthful! I love Coach but these bags are ugly as sin.


I couldn't care less what your mom thinks. Anyone who doesn't pay my bills doesn't get an opinion!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

This shouldn't surprise anyone after dinosaurs and Mickey Mouse. I bought a MM pouch in beautiful red leather to stash my earbuds. Love it!


----------



## Naminé

OP is just as bad as those whiny grandmas on Coach's facebook. It's like they want Coach to be forever stuck in the 40s. I am glad Coach is ignoring them and they're adding variety to their collection.

 I don't care for the "Coachies" bags either, but I do love the wallets.  I might pick one up once they hit the SAS.


----------



## ElenaAlex

Mia Wallace said:


> My mom called them "The Mid-Life Crisis Handbags" For women 40+ who want to prove they are hip, woke and still youthful! I love Coach but these bags are ugly as sin.


Really? My mom used to tell me never to stop being youthful as I will become a cranky old lady and no one will like me except cranky old ladies  and "old" is not a measure for age! 

I still think the bags are absolutely fantastic! Looking forward to get at least one!


----------



## Amazona

Cute and fun. Would buy one for 30€ to carry at a party.


----------



## newaroundhere

“Sweetie” was delivered today! I love this bag so much. It makes me SO happy to look at.


----------



## noirapple

newaroundhere said:


> View attachment 5592448
> 
> “Sweetie” was delivered today! I love this bag so much. It makes me SO happy to look at.


Aww this is actually REALLY cute!!!


----------



## katpeony

lorihmatthews said:


> Sure they may be juvenile, but I could definitely use a smile more often. This is called Kira and arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 5591480


Reminds me of a pillow I have!


----------



## SLI1

I’m on ban island. I already got the Tea Rose rogue 25 & the Wesselmann rogue 25 this summer.


----------



## Kiradris

I’m wondering how limited in stock these are, only because I don’t imagine them being that popular at that price point, particularly the Rogues.  Maybe for the hardcore collectors.  Otherwise, they seem outlet bound.  

I wish they had made them as bag charms, that would have been cute.


----------



## newaroundhere

Kiradris said:


> I’m wondering how limited in stock these are, only because I don’t imagine them being that popular at that price point, particularly the Rogues.  Maybe for the hardcore collectors.  Otherwise, they seem outlet bound.
> 
> I wish they had made them as bag charms, that would have been cute.


I’ve heard anywhere from 250 made of each to 300 made of each. I have noticed in vlogs that lots of stores (mine included) didn’t get the rogue 25s or the green 17. It makes me think they didn’t make as many of those styles. Sparkie and Sweetie already have the “best seller” badge on the website. 

I’m sure lots of pieces will make it to sale at least, but I think these are popular enough that some styles may sell out.


----------



## Tygriss

newaroundhere said:


> View attachment 5592448
> 
> “Sweetie” was delivered today! I love this bag so much. It makes me SO happy to look at.


Eeee! The fluffy EYEBROWS! One of the girls in my office saw my Sparkie and I showed her the collection online. Pretty sure a Sweetie is headed her way now!


----------



## Cokiv

melissatrv said:


> Decided to check out Coach.com to see if they have anything intersted coming up for all.  And what do I see on the front page are bags with faces on them! Are 12 year old designing these bags?  Really drove home why I was once a Coach super fan and left years ago.  Coach cannot seem to find its identity and just tries winging it year after year.


----------



## Cokiv

So true, after I saw the Hermes bag and then these ridiculous things :face palm: I’m an absolute lover of quirky and eclectic, but “identity crisis” is the exact right description. For this price I’d much rather have fun hang tag/strap and customization options. I think THAT is what they should focus on vs completely different shapes and styles year after year.


----------



## Roro

Ready to slip into my pocket for a hands free morning.  I love it.


----------



## Cokiv

Roro said:


> Ready to slip into my pocket for a hands free morning.  I love it.
> 
> View attachment 5592684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592685


Now you can say you’ve got eyes in the back of your… trunk…  lol


----------



## newaroundhere

Roro said:


> Ready to slip into my pocket for a hands free morning.  I love it.
> 
> View attachment 5592684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592685


Cute!!


----------



## Izzy48

Hyacinth said:


> I'm in my 70s and love them! The denim blue one "Sparkie" in particular. Why shouldn't a bag have a sense of humor?  It would _really_ be a shame if seeing it put a smile on a few faces, there's been little enough to smile about lately.
> 
> Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks.


 Totally agree with you even though I am not going to get one but I still love my Rogue.


----------



## Tilis

newaroundhere said:


> View attachment 5592448
> 
> “Sweetie” was delivered today! I love this bag so much. It makes me SO happy to look at.


Well, this just reminds me of good ole Graucho Marx


----------



## MrsFord04

I could never get one. My life is rough enough when my dogs smell another puppy on me: OH the judgment!!!

HOW IN THE WORLD will I live if my handbag is watching and judging me, too?


----------



## Tygriss

MrsFord04 said:


> HOW IN THE WORLD will I live if my handbag is watching and judging me, too?


You are wise to question... Sparkie sits up by my dresser and stares at me when I get up. Those wide eyes and dangling arms I imagine are flailing asking if we're gonna go do things now, and how about now... and now? Let's go now!


----------



## Lake Effect

Okay, I am away from tPF for a hot minute to find Coach has introduced this line ...
@Morgan_Bellini  you called this a while back!


Morgan_Bellini said:


> My rust radar went off hard core with this bag but I can't buy it because (price aside) all I see is an angry large mouth bass with little beady eyes whenever I see this style. Am I the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Bonnie Cashin Watermelon Big Mouth Kisslock Leather Shoulder Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Condition is “Pre-owned”.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com





Lake Effect said:


> No,  all I see is gorgeous rust leather!





Morgan_Bellini said:


> I would put googly eyes on that bag. I know I would.


----------



## Lake Effect

newaroundhere said:


> View attachment 5592448
> 
> “Sweetie” was delivered today! I love this bag so much. It makes me SO happy to look at.


I have to say I find it cute and clever, using hardware for the eyes and handle tabs for ‘legs’.


----------



## pammbw

I am in the wear what you want camp, so have fun with them ladies! I’ll be cheering you on from the sidelines on this one.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Lake Effect said:


> Okay, I am away from tPF for a hot minute to find Coach has introduced this line ...
> @Morgan_Bellini  you called this a while back!


I wish I was that good with lottery tickets!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

pammbw said:


> I am in the wear what you want camp, so have fun with them ladies! I’ll be cheering you on from the sidelines on this one.


Hard pass from me, too.


----------



## laurenrr

I probably wont buy one of these, but i have really enjoyed seeing all of the ones shared. If i saw someone carrying this, i would think they were joyful, confident, non judgemental, and comfortable with themselves, at ANY age. All pretty great qualities to have


----------



## foxgal

Interesting this collection has prompted such fierce opinions! As others have mentioned, plenty of other designers have done “face” or nostalgia or popular comics collections….Prada with fairies, Loewe with Spirited Away, Disney with practically everyone!

While I may not buy anything from this collection, I appreciate that they are well-crafted - using iconic Coach hardware like turnlocks and hangtags in order to create “personalities”. Much more creative than Gucci slapping a Mickey Mouse on a bag! And of course Coach’s leather for the price is better value than anything the premier companies put out!

For those who have pieces from this collection, enjoy them!!!


----------



## jade

ElenaAlex said:


> I'm well over 40 and I definitely will buy a red one! With jeans and shirt and red sneakers - the perfect combination!
> 
> You don't need to be young to love and wear such bags! We shouldn't take life too seriously and dress only in serious clothes and bags


I am 44 and just bought that Winkie crossbody. I seriously started loving smiley faces in middle school and had totally been thinking about the Anya Hindmarch smiley bags too.  This crossbody is adorable. And fun. Can’t wait to wear it.


----------



## nyeredzi

Dreamie seems to be missing from this thread. She'll have to make an appearance at least in card case form.


----------



## Alexa5

Well, I have heard these are selling very well, so here's to the women aged 40+ having a midlife crisis and having some fun with their bags!  

And yes, that is a joke relating to a previous post, not how I feel about people that buy them, lol!!


----------



## sagg99

I would buy this for my 10 year old niece, but not my taste


----------



## CoachCruiser

Found the elusive Groovie and I love her! ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Winterfell5

CoachCruiser said:


> Found the elusive Groovie and I love her! ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 5639184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639185


I LOVE ❤️ Groovie!  Thanks for the great pics!  The leather on this bag is gorgeous!  Enjoy!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Winterfell5 said:


> I LOVE ❤️ Groovie!  Thanks for the great pics!  The leather on this bag is gorgeous!  Enjoy!!


Thank you so much!!! She is a cutie pie, and yes - the craftsmanship on this bag is top notch. Beautiful details everywhere! : )


----------



## LaVisioneer

I’m with you @melissatrv. Not my style. For maybe 30 years Coach seemed to have a consistent viewpoint in my opinion. Classic, timeless looks. (Though admittedly, what’s “classic” may be different now than in 1980). But I see GenZ carrying vintage coach or their modern equivalents, not these more trendy items. 

The other lines like xDisney, xPeanuts, etc. are also not my style for reference but I can see how others like them. I’d buy a lot of these concepts as bag charms, but not bags. 

For me, Coach hasn’t really adapted functional enough bags for modern times. Not enough pockets. Cell phones don’t fit in an accessible way in many bags. And large bags way too heavy for me to carry. It’s a problem with women’s fashion in general (not enough function and pockets), but I can’t justify spending money on something that isn’t suiting my needs and isn’t my style. Don’t get me wrong, I still love Coach, but I just see Coach recycling the same silhouettes without adding modern necessities and just pasting on random cartoons or art.


----------



## laurenrr

There are a couple of these on sale on the Canadian site and i am so tempted- everyone who bought these, are you still enjoying them? Do you use them
Much? Do they still put a smile on your faces? Any regrets? Thanks!


----------



## Tygriss

laurenrr said:


> There are a couple of these on sale on the Canadian site and i am so tempted- everyone who bought these, are you still enjoying them? Do you use them
> Much? Do they still put a smile on your faces? Any regrets? Thanks!


I absolutely love mine and it definitely makes me smile! My one big regret is not getting Groovie and at least one of the 17s before they sold out.


----------



## crazycatlady76

laurenrr said:


> There are a couple of these on sale on the Canadian site and i am so tempted- everyone who bought these, are you still enjoying them? Do you use them
> Much? Do they still put a smile on your faces? Any regrets? Thanks!


I have the Dreamie card case and Kira crossbody, and when the Winkie Kira popped up on the Canadian site on sale I ordered her too.  I absolutely LOVE these bags!  They are so much fun.  Overall I preferred the look of them on the Kira to the Rogue, but I am tempted to complete the Dreamie trifecta and get the Rogue 25 on the sale as well.  They are such happy little bags.   I have noticed people smiling at them when I am carrying them.  The Coachies got a lot of hate, but I love them!


----------



## laurenrr

Tygriss said:


> I absolutely love mine and it definitely makes me smile! My one big regret is not getting Groovie and at least one of the 17s before they sold out.


I just ordered Sweetie! Thx for the reply


----------



## laurenrr

crazycatlady76 said:


> I have the Dreamie card case and Kira crossbody, and when the Winkie Kira popped up on the Canadian site on sale I ordered her too.  I absolutely LOVE these bags!  They are so much fun.  Overall I preferred the look of them on the Kira to the Rogue, but I am tempted to complete the Dreamie trifecta and get the Rogue 25 on the sale as well.  They are such happy little bags.   I have noticed people smiling at them when I am carrying them.  The Coachies got a lot of hate, but I love them!



I just ordered Sweetie! The Dreamie kira is back in stock on Cdn site-i'm
Tempted lol. Thx for the reply


----------



## Tygriss

laurenrr said:


> I just ordered Sweetie! Thx for the reply


I saw Sweetie and Winky came back online this morning and had to get one! ... Maybe I need to go back and get the other. Still holding out for Groovie!


----------



## laurenrr

Tygriss said:


> I saw Sweetie and Winky came back online this morning and had to get one! ... Maybe I need to go back and get the other. Still holding out for Groovie!


Groovie came back on the Cdn site briefly yesterday, so dont give up hope!


----------



## PurseUOut

The sparkie rogue popped up on the US site yesterday for 30% off. Only two left in stock. Unfortunately my order was cancelled a few minutes ago.


----------



## laurenrr

It came and it is so cute!


----------



## PurseUOut

The resale value on some of these Coachies are insane. Groovie recently sold on eBay for almost double the retail price!


----------

